# From NYC to Italy with young kids



## BrooklynMom (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for advice on moving to Italy with young children. We are seriously considering moving from Brooklyn, NYC to Italy with our 4 year old twins. We lived for a year in Umbria in 2003, but of course everything is different now! 

My main concern is school. We will probably enroll them in a private school. We favor progressive, project-based approach rather than traditional education, but we do want it to be rigorous. However, our children are 3 so just the bilingual and cultural experience will be wonderful for them.

I'm also interested to hear from parents about finding activities for kids. Our children do a drama class, gymnastics and a gardening class. I think Italians probably don't over-schedule their kids like NY-ers, which is good! But I would still like some organized activities.

Does anyone have experience with the Bilingual School of Lucca? Or any of the International Schools that are particularly good--Como, Siena? We’re open to any locations really, except Rome/Milan as we’re taking a break from city living. We crave fresh air. Husband is an EU citizen (British) as are our children, and he’ll do consulting, so we should be able to work out the logistics. I’m an artist so I can work anywhere. Are there any places we should look at that have fantastic schools? I'm interested in Emilia Romagna, Tuscany, Lombardy...my great great grandparents originated in the Lakes region.

Lucca seems like it might be a good fit in terms of integrating into the community. I worry about our children feeling too isolated as they have so many good friends here and we’re part of a really warm and caring community in Brooklyn. But it’s a rat race in NYC and my husband wants to slow down work-wise, so we have time for cooking, exercise and just enjoying life while our kids are still young enough to want to spend time with us  

Thanks in advance, I look forward to hearing your advice!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

BrooklynMom said:


> Hi, I'm looking for advice on moving to Italy with young children. We are seriously considering moving from Brooklyn, NYC to Italy with our 4 year old twins. We lived for a year in Umbria in 2003, but of course everything is different now!
> 
> My main concern is school. We will probably enroll them in a private school. We favor progressive, project-based approach rather than traditional education, but we do want it to be rigorous. However, our children are 3 so just the bilingual and cultural experience will be wonderful for them.
> 
> ...


wow what a lot of questions given time i can answer most of thewm as i have a freind who moved here to abruzzo 27 years ago from new york iam sure he can answer all your ?? several times over regarding shcools and scooling he know has grand kids here in abruzzo 
to me abruzzo is the last unspoilt place in italy , but hey iam byast oh sorry and allso dislexick sorry even a spellchect dont work some times 
any way when you have pms ill put you in touch with my freind luigi


----------



## BrooklynMom (Apr 18, 2016)

Pudd 2, Thanks for your reply! Abruzzo looks absolutely stunning and on doing a quick search I am only reading wonderful things about it. I hadn’t actually considered that area since I’m looking at International Schools but I’m certainly very interested to hear of your friend’s experience with schooling in Abruzzo.

So, just to simplify my long-winded question in the hopes of getting more input…my most important question is whether anyone has experience with the International Schools of Como, Siena, Padua or the Bilingual School of Lucca. Or any other international or bilingual schools outside of Milan & Rome.

Very grateful for feedback  

Cate


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

BrooklynMom said:


> Pudd 2, Thanks for your reply! Abruzzo looks absolutely stunning and on doing a quick search I am only reading wonderful things about it. I hadn’t actually considered that area since I’m looking at International Schools but I’m certainly very interested to hear of your friend’s experience with schooling in Abruzzo.
> 
> So, just to simplify my long-winded question in the hopes of getting more input…my most important question is whether anyone has experience with the International Schools of Como, Siena, Padua or the Bilingual School of Lucca. Or any other international or bilingual schools outside of Milan & Rome.
> 
> ...


 we have a large internatinal school in abruzzo no in fact i think there are several but as i have not got shcool age children il ask my freind


----------



## Serious_Dad (Mar 21, 2017)

*A year on?*

"We favor progressive, project-based approach rather than traditional education, but we do want it to be rigorous."
Same here.

Cate, did you actually move to Lucca? We are considering the same and would like to know your experience. Our child (4 in May) does not speak Italian and we reeeally don't want to face a transitional period with her not finding friends. 

If you moved, do your kids like it? Did you join the bilingual school?


Warwick


----------

